# Longines Dolce Vita Sector Dial



## cleger

I know the round Deco-style "sector" watch gets plenty of attention around here, but I don't think I've seen this one mentioned, and it's been out for a while:






LONGINES DOLCEVITA stainless steel Watch L5.767.4.73.0


Discover the L5.767.4.73.0 automatic watch from the LONGINES DOLCEVITA collection and let yourself be charmed by its alligator strap




www.longines.com





It comes in varied sizes and on steel or several colors of alligator strap. I'm starting this thread because someone posted about another rectangular watch (that's likewise been out for a while) in another brand forum, and the first few replies were favorable. This one has a dial done in the same "sector" idiom as the round one that gets all the love:











Has anyone seen one of these in-person?


----------



## asadtiger

It is in incredibly beautiful watch...my first reaction was that it is too big (at 27 x 47 mm or something like that)...but I now saw that there is a smaller version (21 x 43 mm or something) , and that is just perfection in elegance


----------



## Nokie

At first glance it almost looks like a JLC Reverso, which is nice company to be in, IMHO......


----------



## Patek1

Beautiful watch and dial layout, I personally love non round watches....best kept secret in watches, as they are not everyone's cup of tea


----------



## TJ Boogie

I’d love to see a wrist shot on 6 3/4“. It’s an attractive notion, if the size is right (and not too large).


----------



## domayotte

I recently looked at this model, though it was on a bracelet. It was the 28mm x 47mm size. I have a 7 1/8 inch wrist. I was surprised at how well it fit. I was very impressed with the feel of it, more sturdy than I thought it would be, less delicate. I’m strongly considering getting one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cleger

domayotte said:


> I’m strongly considering getting one.


Well, if you do, don't forget to post photos.

No pressure! 😂


----------



## cheu_f50

I think its great, but I also think I'd prefer a cartier tank if that's the style I'm going with.


----------



## domayotte

cheu_f50 said:


> I think its great, but I also think I'd prefer a cartier tank if that's the style I'm going with.


Agree, but they are really in different price ranges aren’t they? The Cartier is next level. For the price (I think the Longines is listed at $1600 USD) it’s pretty nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightScar

ive seen a few in department stores and they look much longer and narrower than it looks in pics

looks more similar to an americaine than a tank, its slender and i think thats why it doesnt get as much attention


----------



## NightScar




----------



## NC_Hager626

A stunning watch. I would have to see it in person to assess its perceived thickness is practical or not. However, its price does make it very affordable to add a rectangle watch to ones collection.


----------



## cleger




----------



## Tomc1944

Just ordered one. It is the larger 28mmx48mm. Will arrive next week. Will take photos to share.


----------



## cleger

Tomc1944 said:


> Just ordered one. It is the larger 28mmx48mm. Will arrive next week. Will take photos to share.


Looking forward to reading your impressions. What strap or bracelet do you get?


----------



## Tomc1944

With blue strap. I never though a dress watch looked good on a bracelet. As far as to big I have an 8.25 wrist. 48mm is my perfect length.


----------



## domayotte

Hey all. So today I did it. I picked up a Longines Dolce Vita, pre-owned at Topper’s. (Shout out to Joe for his professional service today!).


















So, some quick first impressions. This watch has quite a wrist presence. This is no dainty dress watch. It is the 28mm x 47mm larger model. (I have a 7 1/8 in wrist.) I had previously tried a 27.7 x 43.8mm model, but liked the larger size better. I am getting away from leather straps, so the 21mm non-tapering bracelet is wide, but thin. I tend to prefer non-tapering bracelets, but this certainly makes for a substantial feel, especially compared to my previous dress watch, a gold Zodiac Olympos, which was on a thin leather strap. 

















To put it in perspective with a watch many are familiar with, I took some photos alongside my Omega SMP 300 (2531.80 ‘Bond’). It is not small. 










Anyway, I am loving the dial and the look and feel. Practically, the length of the hands, combined with the shape of the case, make it easier to set it precisely if you do so at one of the five minute markers. Obviously I haven’t had it long enough for any meaningful accuracy tests, but as compared to my phone, so far, so good. 

The crown is easy to operate, and setting the date and time was a breeze. The date window is quite small, so I know I will be squinting or just looking at my phone for the date. The center white, outer silver, and blued hands really cosmetically work well together. I just think it looks great. 

This will be my last purchase for a bit. I’ve got to put the brakes on. . But alas, this new (or at least new to me) shiny bauble is making me happy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

NC_Hager626 said:


> A stunning watch. I would have to see it in person to assess its perceived thickness is practical or not. However, its price does make it very affordable to add a rectangle watch to ones collection.












I think you are right that you will need to see it in person to assess whether the thickness would be an issue. Its relatively narrow case could make it feel top heavy to some I think. It is listed as 10.3mm thick versus the 11.5 of my old Omega SMP 300. Certainly thicker than what many may like for a dress watch. The case shape, curved at the top with a flat bottom (so not a completely curved case) does make it thick at the center, but not overly IMHO. But that of course is an individual taste thing. I will often wear a diver or Speedmaster with a suit for a fancy dinner or court appearances, so the thickness of this one I don’t think will bother me or look distracting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

Looks fantastic. Can’t wait to get mine. Round, round everything is round. I am looking forward to a change in shape. I think it compliments my Spirit Chronograph.


----------



## NC_Hager626

domayotte said:


> I think you are right that you will need to see it in person to assess whether the thickness would be an issue. Its relatively narrow case could make it feel top heavy to some I think. It is listed as 10.3mm thick versus the 11.5 of my old Omega SMP 300. Certainly thicker than what many may like for a dress watch. The case shape, curved at the top with a flat bottom (so not a completely curved case) does make it thick at the center, but not overly IMHO. But that of course is an individual taste thing. I will often wear a diver or Speedmaster with a suit for a fancy dinner or court appearances, so the thickness of this one I don’t think will bother me or look distracting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Congrats on your new Longines DolceVita — it truly is a stunning watch. Plus, its overall size looks great on your wrist. 

Thanks for providing your initial impressions, pics and measurements, including its thickness. For me, to have a better understanding of its thickness, I measured the thickness of my Silver Arrow, and it is 10.5mm thick. Which in my books, would make both of these two watches thin enough to be worn comfortably under the shirt sleeve. 

Here is to enjoying the latest addition to your collection.


----------



## domayotte

Tomc1944 said:


> Looks fantastic. Can’t wait to get mine. Round, round everything is round. I am looking forward to a change in shape. I think it compliments my Spirit Chronograph.


Thanks. And yes, a great compliment to a Spirit (or Hydroconquest if you’re a diver guy). With the Hydroconquest, Dolce Vita, Silver Arrow, Conquest, VHP, and Spirit lines, Longines has really been killing it! Punching way above its weight class lately.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

Well mine arrived yesterday and all I can say it is awesome. Tremendous wrist presence. I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Tomc1944 said:


> Well mine arrived yesterday and all I can say it is awesome. Tremendous wrist presence. I couldn’t be happier.


Congrats. From your macro shot, it looks stunning. Enjoy!


----------



## domayotte

Tomc1944 said:


> Well mine arrived yesterday and all I can say it is awesome. Tremendous wrist presence. I couldn’t be happier.
> 
> View attachment 16396839


How are you liking it? I agree, it has a great presence, almost unexpected for a dress watch. How is the strap? I was thinking of ordering one just to have it in case I want to switch it out. Give us your impressions when you’ve worn it a bit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Not bad for a square (read rectangle).
I’m eyeing the smaller 27mm version on the honey strap.

This would be my first Longines addition to the collection (and a square at that).

The Heritage sector dial or the tuxedo are gorgous too.

But wait there is the Longines military, the legend diver, the 1945, the spirit…

So many watches so little time…

Just became a New Longines fan here.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Tomc1944

domayotte said:


> How are you liking it? I agree, it has a great presence, almost unexpected for a dress watch. How is the strap? I was thinking of ordering one just to have it in case I want to switch it out. Give us your impressions when you’ve worn it a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Strap is very comfortable and really needed no break in. I love how the watch sits on top of the wrist.


----------



## Tomc1944

nimzotech said:


> Not bad for a square (read rectangle).
> I’m eyeing the smaller 27mm version on the honey strap.
> 
> This would be my first Longines addition to the collection (and a square at that).
> 
> The Heritage sector dial or the tuxedo are gorgous too.
> 
> But wait there is the Longines military, the legend diver, the 1945, the spirit…
> 
> So many watches so little time…
> 
> Just became a New Longines fan here.
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


You will love the Longines brand. I also have a Spirit Chronograph and it is awesome. The build quality of Longines is excellent and is far above the price.


----------



## domayotte

Tomc1944 said:


> You will love the Longines brand. I also have a Spirit Chronograph and it is awesome. The build quality of Longines is excellent and is far above the price.


I agree. One could have a solid, well rounded collection just from the incredible Longines offerings. I’ve noted before, the price to quality ratio is great. Off the top of my head, the Spirit (field), Hydroconquest (diver), Avigation Big Eye (chrono) and Dolce Vita (formal) watches combined makes nearly a complete collection for any situation. Add a Conquest as a GADA, a VHP for extreme accuracy, and a Silver Arrow, well, cause it’s cool, and you’ve checked every box!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

My first square/rectangle shaped watch arrived.








Paired here with a vintage style Bulang & Sons leather.

And so I celebrate  joining the Longines family.

Cheers


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## domayotte

nimzotech said:


> My first square/rectangle shaped watch arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired here with a vintage style Bulang & Sons leather.
> 
> And so I celebrate  joining the Longines family.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Awesome! Let us know your impressions soon! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

nimzotech said:


> My first square/rectangle shaped watch arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paired here with a vintage style Bulang & Sons leather.
> 
> And so I celebrate  joining the Longines family.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Oh WOW! That looks awesome. My Dolcevita has become one of favorite watches. You will love it. A great watch from a great company. Congratulations.


----------



## nimzotech

The dolce vita has been my daily watch for a week.








Easily one of the favorites.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Tomc1944

nimzotech said:


> The dolce vita has been my daily watch for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easily one of the favorites.
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Same here. It has become on fo my favorites and a daily wearer.


----------



## domayotte

I am finding it has been my choice 2-3 days of every 7 or so. I have 14 watches total, including 3 Omegas, 1 Tudor, 3 G Shocks and 1 Zodiac. My point being it has some stiff competition, yet it seems to get more than it’s share of wear. I’ve found it to be very comfortable and flexible. All around great watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Lovin' the vintage Art-Deco design and feel. The fact that case is rectangular makes it even more compelling to wear. We do not see many peeps wearing mechanical watches now a days; Especially square/rectangular ones.









The sector dial and the dual-tone beige/silver is just spectacular to look at and admire. My Dolce Vita is the smaller of the two measuring 27.70 X 43.80 mm.
The larger version I saw you guys sporting above is 27.20 X 47 mm. My wrist size is 7" in diameter; I am glad I went with the smaller of the two.

Besides the size, there are some other subtle differences between the two offerings. Can you spot them?

Here is the larger one:









And the smaller:


----------



## nimzotech

No takers?

I’ll start, on the larger reference the center vertical cross hair on the dial extends further down below the dial…








Larger reference Longines Dolce Vita
Tomc1944 image used and zoomed in.








Smaller reference Longines Dolce Vita
My own shot zoomed in.



Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## domayotte

The smaller also seems to have more pronounced hour markers at the 3, 6, 9, and 12 at the outer minute markers. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

@domayotte ; Great observation! Indeed the larger reference has blue color hours arabic numerals; On the other hand, the smaller reference has black hour arabic numerals. A detail not obvious to find - at least from the photos.

Also, from the Longines.com photos of this DolceVita the center vertical cross hair does not extend past below the date window like it does in person though much shorter.

This makes sense as both larger and smaller references use the same movement. So the revolving date complication aligns in different locations in the different case sizes.

Speaking on movements, my DolceVita is running almost on par to chronograph standards. Very precise time-keeping.

Let me know if your Longines DolceVita is accurate akin to a chronograph.

Cheers


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## domayotte

I have found mine is running at +2 or +3 seconds per day. Very happy with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

domayotte said:


> I have found mine is running at +2 or +3 seconds per day. Very happy with it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is running at 1 sec/day. I think they are very accurate.


----------



## nimzotech

Amazing - chronometer quality accuracy










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## Tomc1944

nimzotech said:


> Amazing - chronometer quality accuracy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Same here. Great movement.


----------



## RussMurray

nimzotech said:


> Lovin' the vintage Art-Deco design and feel. The fact that case is rectangular makes it even more compelling to wear. We do not see many peeps wearing mechanical watches now a days; Especially square/rectangular ones.
> View attachment 16438624
> 
> 
> The sector dial and the dual-tone beige/silver is just spectacular to look at and admire. My Dolce Vita is the smaller of the two measuring 27.70 X 43.80 mm.
> The larger version I saw you guys sporting above is 27.20 X 47 mm. My wrist size is 7" in diameter; I am glad I went with the smaller of the two.
> 
> Besides the size, there are some other subtle differences between the two offerings. Can you spot them?
> 
> Here is the larger one:
> View attachment 16438634
> 
> 
> And the smaller:
> View attachment 16438635


I also note a slight difference in the minute/railroad track. The smaller version has pronounced "hashmarks" at the 12, 3, 6 and 9 position and the larger version does not.


----------



## nimzotech

Look at tomc1944 shot of his larger reference
The Longines provided photos are not exact










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## deluxman

I am a little torn between the two. Which one do you guys think looks more manly in terms of the dial design? I kind of like the clean sector dial but the roman numerals looks more elegant...Help me decide!!


----------



## deluxman

Been wanting to buy a rectangular watch to add to my collection but most of the watches I have seen like the reverso or the Cartier tank, they seem very long and this Longines comes in a smaller size ie. 27.7mm and the dial looks really nice...so thinking about getting one here.


----------



## nimzotech

deluxman said:


> View attachment 16466926
> 
> I am a little torn between the two. Which one do you guys think looks more manly in terms of the dial design? I kind of like the clean sector dial but the roman numerals looks more elegant...Help me decide!!


I was in the same boat before deciding on the newer sector dial version. You’re right in the sense the roman numeral version seems more “elegant”. The Roman numerals version is also taking more design cues from the Cartier Tank icon of a watch; The newer (arabic numeral) reference seems more original in design and is also very classy. For me the Roman numerals gives the impression of more of a dress watch. The Arabic version is more versatile in that I can dress it casually with jeans or dress up.

I guess it comes down to what appeals to you more - the Roman numerals or Arabic?

If it is the Romans then perhaps the Cartier would be the true watch to go to.

In terms of “manliness” they both have jewels. .

Good luck - you will be pleased with either.

P.S. 
The Cartier (non Americaine version is more of a square than a rectangle).

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## domayotte

deluxman said:


> View attachment 16466926
> 
> I am a little torn between the two. Which one do you guys think looks more manly in terms of the dial design? I kind of like the clean sector dial but the roman numerals looks more elegant...Help me decide!!


I think the Roman numerals is more dressy and elegant. It’s the one you wear with a suit to a dinner event. The other (which I have) is more casual- khakis and a button up shirt, no tie. Both are great. My thought is Roman numerals if you go with leather strap, other if you go with the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

domayotte said:


> I think the Roman numerals is more dressy and elegant. It’s the one you wear with a suit to a dinner event. The other (which I have) is more casual- khakis and a button up shirt, no tie. Both are great. My thought is Roman numerals if you go with leather strap, other if you go with the bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly! I bought mine to be an everyday wearer. Living in Florida dressy is a pair of clean shorts and a polo shirt 😂. I wear mine with anything and have gotten many compliments.


----------



## domayotte

Tomc1944 said:


> Exactly! I bought mine to be an everyday wearer. Living in Florida dressy is a pair of clean shorts and a polo shirt . I wear mine with anything and have gotten many compliments.


I have been wearing mine almost everyday! The 22mm bracelet, which is among the widest I have, is actually very comfortable. It’s a great everyday watch. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Edit: Well, I pulled the trigger on the smaller version with the sector dial today. I tried on the larger version a couple of times and with a 7.25" wrist, it looked okay but too my eyes it just looked a tad overpowering. Since the price with strap or the bracelet were the same, I opted for the bracelet so the hunt for a strap will commence. I must say the experience of purchasing a rectangular watch has been a unique one. Mind you, this ain't my first rodeo because I purchased this baby from Canada Post many years ago


----------



## piratebar

domayotte said:


> I think the Roman numerals is more dressy and elegant. It’s the one you wear with a suit to a dinner event. The other (which I have) is more casual- khakis and a button up shirt, no tie. Both are great. My thought is Roman numerals if you go with leather strap, other if you go with the bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think that is a fair assessment. All the more reason to own both!


----------



## RussMurray

This just in. It arrived during my lunch break and I am thrilled. I went for the smaller version and it is just right. More photos to follow but I must dash off to give the kids a lift home from school. Not my kids per se, I am driving a school bus for special need youngsters 

On my 7.25" wrist


----------



## domayotte

RussMurray said:


> This just in. It arrived during my lunch break and I am thrilled. I went for the smaller version and it is just right. More photos to follow but I must dash off to give the kids a lift home from school. Not my kids per se, I am driving a school bus for special need youngsters
> 
> On my 7.25" wrist
> View attachment 16489772
> 
> 
> View attachment 16489773


Looks great!! Congratulations. You won’t be disappointed. Keeps the kids safe!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte

Tomc1944 said:


> Same here. Great movement.
> View attachment 16462177


I’ve been wearing mine three days straight during some business travel. As compared to my atomic GShock, it’s running about +1 per day! Very very happy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

domayotte said:


> Looks great!! Congratulations. You won’t be disappointed. Keeps the kids safe!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Maybe I shouldn't wear it while driving the bus.....can't afford distractions


----------



## nimzotech

RussMurray said:


> Thanks! Maybe I shouldn't wear it while driving the bus.....can't afford distractions


Congrats awesome piece - so darn accurate.
P.S. you’re brave to wear it next to that metal bracelet.


Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## RussMurray

nimzotech said:


> Congrats awesome piece - so darn accurate.
> P.S. you’re brave to wear it next to that metal bracelet.
> 
> 
> Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


Thanks. I appreciate your concerns about the bracelet but to be honest, I have not noted any wear marks on any of my watches to date. The bracelet wears quite loose. I should give you and others on this thread for being such a positive influence!


----------



## Tomc1944

RussMurray said:


> Thanks! Maybe I shouldn't wear it while driving the bus.....can't afford distractions


Congratulations. You will love it. It has become my daily wearer.


----------



## RussMurray

Tomc1944 said:


> Congratulations. You will love it. It has become my daily wearer.


Thanks. I suspect it will too especially when I'm not scuba diving, rock climbing, weight lifting, jogging, mountain biking, etc....in other words, most of the time


----------



## RussMurray

I apologize for "hogging" this thread but I must say it's been some time since I've been so enthralled with a new addition to the collection. While struggling to fit the end links back on after resizing the OEM bracelet, I remembered I had this Forstner bracelet fitted to a Stowa and thought, why not? The Forstner has an expandable end link so here goes. I think it looks pretty good


----------



## domayotte

RussMurray said:


> I apologize for "hogging" this thread but I must say it's been some time since I've been so enthralled with a new addition to the collection. While struggling to fit the end links back on after resizing the OEM bracelet, I remembered I had this Forstner bracelet fitted to a Stowa and thought, why not? The Forstner has an expandable end link so here goes. I think it looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16493714
> 
> 
> View attachment 16493716


Looks great. I am actually finding that I am wearing this watch as much as I wear my 3 Omegas combined. It has a unique look, is very comfortable and accurate, and I think it is well suited to some strap/bracelet experimentation. 

And don’t worry about “hogging”. I am likewise enthralled by this watch, and always appreciate the posts!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray

Here I go again  To date I've posted a couple of strap/bracelet options so here is a visual summary...


----------



## nick10

Both versions are very beautiful. I am more fond of the Roman numerals version although as it resembles a Cartier tank watch, because it has also a guilloche dial, like my Evidenza chronograph


----------



## nimzotech

Quite fond of this blue alligator hirsch pairing.










Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## eddieo396

cheu_f50 said:


> I think its great, but I also think I'd prefer a cartier tank if that's the style I'm going with.


NO argument except to say if you can afford a cartier you wouldnt even look at anything else in this style ..


----------



## eddieo396

Funny i checked and there hasnt been a Dolce vita for sale here since 2019 ..i guess people dotn want to sell them once they have one


----------



## domayotte

Price to value ratio, pretty hard to beat this Longines. I know I’m not selling mine!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

domayotte said:


> Price to value ratio, pretty hard to beat this Longines. I know I’m not selling mine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here. Mine is on my wrist everyday.


----------



## nimzotech

Sent via Air-Mail @ 28 Ghz


----------



## domayotte

Hey all, bit of an update. I have been on a vacation for the last 12 days (longest I’ve ever had as an adult). Traveling overseas, so I kept the number of watches I brought to an absolute minimum. That is, my Longines Dolce Vita and a GShock. 

I’ve enjoyed my Dolce Vita so much, I haven’t even put on the GShock. I’ve worn it for 12 days straight, and it has gained 18 seconds. That’s +1.5 seconds per day. I am very pleased! 

One thing I have noted, when I get dehydrated and my wrists swell a little, the butterfly clasp can dig into my wrist a little. Hasn’t been a big issue, and I would say only about once or twice in the last 12 days. 

In short, looks great, keeps great time, and has been a great daily wearer. Like I’ve posted before, I won’t be selling this one any time soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

domayotte said:


> Hey all, bit of an update. I have been on a vacation for the last 12 days (longest I’ve ever had as an adult). Traveling overseas, so I kept the number of watches I brought to an absolute minimum. That is, my Longines Dolce Vita and a GShock.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed my Dolce Vita so much, I haven’t even put on the GShock. I’ve worn it for 12 days straight, and it has gained 18 seconds. That’s +1.5 seconds per day. I am very pleased!
> 
> One thing I have noted, when I get dehydrated and my wrists swell a little, the butterfly clasp can dig into my wrist a little. Hasn’t been a big issue, and I would say only about once or twice in the last 12 days.
> 
> In short, looks great, keeps great time, and has been a great daily wearer. Like I’ve posted before, I won’t be selling this one any time soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





domayotte said:


> Hey all, bit of an update. I have been on a vacation for the last 12 days (longest I’ve ever had as an adult). Traveling overseas, so I kept the number of watches I brought to an absolute minimum. That is, my Longines Dolce Vita and a GShock.
> 
> I’ve enjoyed my Dolce Vita so much, I haven’t even put on the GShock. I’ve worn it for 12 days straight, and it has gained 18 seconds. That’s +1.5 seconds per day. I am very pleased!
> 
> One thing I have noted, when I get dehydrated and my wrists swell a little, the butterfly clasp can dig into my wrist a little. Hasn’t been a big issue, and I would say only about once or twice in the last 12 days.
> 
> In short, looks great, keeps great time, and has been a great daily wearer. Like I’ve posted before, I won’t be selling this one any time soon!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still loving mine. It has become a daily wearer.


----------



## nimzotech

Good afternoon gentlemen,

La Dolce Vita back on with a vintage vibe.









The Speidel Twist-O-Flex makes a perfect pairing with this Longines.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## clarence22

cleger said:


> I know the round Deco-style "sector" watch gets plenty of attention around here, but I don't think I've seen this one mentioned...


I like both.


----------



## domayotte

I love my sector dial! Wearing it now!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

Love mine. Wear it almost everyday.


----------



## brian31

Greetings to all! I had followed this thread with some interest beginning a few months back and wanted to thank you all for sharing your experiences with the Longines Dolce Vita. It helped convince me to buy this watch and I went for the smaller 27x43 case size. Like you guys I love the watch! It’s a fantastic rectangular alternative in my small-ish collection and nicely fills the niche of being both a dress and casual piece. I think this case size wears about like a 38-39mm round watch on my 7.5” wrist. I ended up separately purchasing the same 19mm Longines beads-of-rice bracelet that comes stock on the 38mm black Sector dial Longines Heritage. Very comfortable and I love the look  

Thank you all for sharing your affinity for this watch, in its price range it’s an awesome rectangular/ tank style watch!


----------



## domayotte

brian31 said:


> Greetings to all! I had followed this thread with some interest beginning a few months back and wanted to thank you all for sharing your experiences with the Longines Dolce Vita. It helped convince me to buy this watch and I went for the smaller 27x43 case size. Like you guys I love the watch! It’s a fantastic rectangular alternative in my small-ish collection and nicely fills the niche of being both a dress and casual piece. I think this case size wears about like a 38-39mm round watch on my 7.5” wrist. I ended up separately purchasing the same 19mm Longines beads-of-rice bracelet that comes stock on the 38mm black Sector dial Longines Heritage. Very comfortable and I love the look
> 
> Thank you all for sharing your affinity for this watch, in its price range it’s an awesome rectangular/ tank style watch!
> View attachment 17081747


Love the beads of rice!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickhynesfoy

TJ Boogie said:


> I’d love to see a wrist shot on 6 3/4“. It’s an attractive notion, if the size is right (and not too large).


 What’s your email TJ? I have exactly 6.75in wrist and I tried it on last week. Looks stunning


----------



## patrickhynesfoy

TJ Boogie said:


> I’d love to see a wrist shot on 6 3/4“. It’s an attractive notion, if the size is right (and not too large).


TJ I have exactly your wrist size and I tried on the 27.7x43.8mm with the blue strap last week, stunning. Would be happy to email you the photos and the all-important wrist turn video of course


----------



## TJ Boogie

patrickhynesfoy said:


> What’s your email TJ? I have exactly 6.75in wrist and I tried it on last week. Looks stunning


I pm’ed you Patrick, that would be awesome if you’d send that!


----------

